# A new wash mitt review



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I know many of you will be sceptical about this, but today i tried out a new sponge!

Well it isn't really a sponge its an Edge ShMitt. I had heard about these when Aaron from the Edge posted on a "what new wash mitt?" post about 2 months ago. After a bit of a struggle with American sourcing, David at Carwashnwax came to the rescue (thanks David) and brought two in for me with the recent Edge pads order.

The ScMitt (at least the one i have) measures about 9 inches in diameter and has very soft small pore foam in a waffle pattern on the wash side White) with a courser open cell on the back (yellow). I think as with all Edge pads you can get any combination of front and back and they also do a grey open cell wheel one.

Pictures
Wash face









Back - Possible windscreen bug remover









My initial impressions/observations were:
- Nice size for my reasonably large hands
- Nice build i.e well cut foam, good glue join

Onto washing the car - the usual steps
Wheels washed first with Hyperwash and various brushes
Car foamed by Gilmore and Hyperwash
Two bucket method with Zymol clear(with warm water) using the ShMitt

These photo's were taken about halfway around washing the car. The car hadnt been washed for about 3 weeks and was quite dirty with the usual road spray.

Load up the ShMitt










Wash the bodywork, this is the rear bumper behind the wheel, very dirty










the ShMitt after the rear bumper quarter ready for rinse bucket










After rinse










the car was then rinsed, sheeted off and dried

So my observations and thoughts after first use

- My first fears of the foam holding muck were sort of confirmed after seeing the ShMitt after a wipe on the car. However this led me to rinse the ShMitt more often (a good thing) and following a rinse the ShMitt was completely free of grit/muck (because of the colour you can clearly see this)

- Being able to see the muck in the ShMitt made me more conscious

- One swipe completely clears the area behind it meaning less strokes on the paint work

- The ShMitt due the the formed nature is more precise in action, unlike my rectangular shaped lambswool mitt which i have less control of. Meaning i can wash only the bits i want to cover ie the BM is very low and when washing under the side skirts the lambswool mitt can come close to the ground if i'm noy careful

- Water capacity from the bucket to the car is fantastic, lots of soapy water held in the ShMitt and can easily be squeezed out during a swipe

- You can swipe the car with less pressure as the foam weighs less than wet leather, drag is also minimised

- The wash bucket was completely clear after washing the whole car with no grit under the guard at all - a testament to the ShMitt cleaning fully in the rinse bucket

- Was i pleased with the finish and clarity of the wash process?










Very much so, the ShMitt is definitely something i feel will add to the upkeep of the finish of my cars.

I guess many of you will still have some issues with the ShMitt and if i havent answered them please post them and i will give my honest opinion. It might be worth a mitt-off at a meet in the New Year but in the mean time give one a try, i don't think you will be disappointed.

Thanks to David at Carwashnwax for sourcing them and to the Edge for producing another alternative the the wash mitt market.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

personally i still wouldnt use it. unlike a microfibre or lambswool mitt there is know where for trapped grit to go. i would be suprised if that didnt inflict any swirling on a reasonably dirty vehicle at some stage of the wash. seems you have had good results with it though.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn that name is cool! I wouldnt let it near our cars!!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Well i have been trying these for a few months now and im impressed but all will be revealed tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I want one, PM me more info david :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I must say I still have doubts. I like the ability to release the dirt well, my main concern is nowhere for the muck to go apart from the surface of the sponge.

Will be interested to hear your thoughts tomorrow David.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

that was the whole idea of the wash mitt , to hold the dirt / grit away from the surface as you clean .
i just think youll be doing a lot more rinsing , as the dirt / grit has nowhere to go .
another point is , if you pick up a peice of grit at the start of a pass its only going to scratch the paint


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

A proper review will be posted tomorrow and all questions will be answered


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Saw this in use at a detailing day and it did look interesting though my concern lies with the dirt which appears to be trapped at the topsof the raised parts of the mitt... The best way for sure to reveal whether this would be a problem would be a long term test of the mitt to see if it does induce swirls, though toying around recently with (dare I say it) sponges, revelas that while the sponge will inflict a small amount of marring if used correctly compared to a lambswool mitt, the by far and away biggest caue of marring when washing is poor wash technqiue.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

There was some discussion on these on Autopia some time back. 

The theory is that because there are peaks and troughs in the foam the dirt gets washed into the troughs so doesn't scratch the paint.

Have to say personally they don't sound as soft/safe as a mitt, but then again grit can get tangles in mitt hairs and doesn't always rinse out.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

david g said:


> A proper review will be posted tomorrow and all questions will be answered


OK then, lucky i have thick skin!

I understand peoples concerns, But the larger particles are washed away through the channels of the mitt surface with the volume of water(remember more soapy water from the mitt) but the finest grit isn't held on the surface of the mitt any more so than a lambswool it's away from the paint.

I'll keep reporting any further updates good or BAD over the winter months


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Update just been out to do another car this time using Hyperwash in the wash bucket as well as pre-rinse

WOW soap suds tastict the ShMitt was gliding on suds all over the car, the Zymol Clear a non foam type shampoo was obviously hiding another benefit


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

am really interested to see the results of this. I often use the Zymol sponges and get great results. My BMW detail was washed with a zymol sponge after machine polishing. It is mostly down to your pre wash, wash, rinse technique.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It does look interesting:thumb: 

One thing that i prefer about a sponge is it's ability to hold more foam, when i use a sponge on my car (cavalier) it doesnt feel like it's lifting the dirt though, like it does when i wash mitt the missus car (MX5)
More rubbing/wiping it off.

But i wont put a sponge (yet) on the MX5.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Having used the Zymol sponge for a while now I am actually quite impressed. You actually get masses amount of foam and a lot more water, which traps the dirt particles. If you use a rinse bucket and a grit gaurd it seems quite safe. The foam of the Zymol sponge is a lot softer than a regular 99p sponge.
Saw the Schmitt the other day and it feels similar to the Zymol. 
If you foam, soak and rinse then a lot of the bigger grime particles will have been removed.
I can see why people would be dubious but try one you might change your mind, I am.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Shmitts are available here 

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10117

Cheers!

Johnny


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

david g said:


> A proper review will be posted tomorrow and all questions will be answered


Review, David?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I think for the moment I will stick to a wash mitt, works for me and I don't seem to be inflicting any/much marring.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok guys you have twisted my arm .

I first got one of these a month or so ago and introduced it at the Scottish day Rich from Polished Bliss had.My first impressions were good and i couldnt believe how soft the foam was on the shmitt.

The shmitt being foam seems to hold a lot more of the suds than a conventional wash mitt and i found that most of the water also stayed in the shmitt.

When i have dropped a lambswool mitt before there was no use in trying to use it again as the majority of the dirt got caught in the strands ,with the shmitt all you do is hose off the dirt as it has no where to go other than sit on top of the foam.

I cant see and havent seen the shmitt cause swirls ,i have used it some 20 times or so and it still looks brand new ,lambswool washmitts though very good maybe last 20 to 30 washes before i ditch them for cleaning wheels.

There is also a wheel shmitt avilable to and again the results on these have been great also ,great for getting stubborn ingrained dirt out also .

http://www.chemicalguys.com/ShMITT_WASH_MITT_p/acs_111.htm

http://www.autogeek.net/shmitt.html

Johnny got them the other day and i know that hes impressed with them so far :thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

david g said:


> all you do is hose off the dirt as it has no where to go other than sit on top of the foam.


Surely that's the funadmental flaw of it?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Not at all mate ,i normally hose off the majority of the dirt with citrus wash anyways ,so using the 2 bucket method with the shmitt i havent seen any swirls etc .

I was referring more to dropping one of these on the ground ,with the normal washmitt so much dirt gets caught in the fibers ,with the shmitt you just hose off


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I can see the advantages of the shmitt. I think one is more awareness of the dirt and ability to totally flush it off all dirt.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The durability is also one ,there is a guy on autopia who has pictures of it after using it 100 times


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

http://autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/79542-milestone-my-original-shmitt-hits-100th-vehicle.html?highlight=shmitt


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Forward ever, backward never. Lambswool all the way, that thing looks good for scotching panels ready for paint and thats all


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gotta say i'm still not convinced after seeing them at the detailing day, they are incredibly soft but i think i'll stick to my wash mitt


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I used mine tonight (thanks David)and it was great. Very soft over the paint surface and any dirt that was on it rinsed off easier than the mit.

A small squirt of this.










Gave this!:doublesho










The shmitt was very comfortable and didn't feel heavy and weighted like a mit does, even though it was full of water and suds.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

This looks interesting, but I think I am going to stick with mitt for the time being. 

Someone needs to devise a control test for mits/sponges to see how they handle dirt particles?!

Oooh - where do you get Maxi Suds from in that quantity ??


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Rinko said:


> This looks interesting, but I think I am going to stick with mitt for the time being.
> 
> Someone needs to devise a control test for mits/sponges to see how they handle dirt particles?!
> 
> Oooh - where do you get Maxi Suds from in that quantity ??


The maxi suds came from myself :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought Mr Johnnyopolis was coming along this evening to help out with a review ,oh well maybe not


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

david g said:


> The maxi suds came from myself :thumb:


Ahh right - couldn't see them on your webby. Seem to remember some mention of a price list ... if one is available can you PM/Email me a link/copy pls matey :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Rinko said:


> Ahh right - couldn't see them on your webby. Seem to remember some mention of a price list ... if one is available can you PM/Email me a link/copy pls matey :thumb:


Yeah mate pm me your email address and i will get it over to you


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

When you're washing your car you should wash it in the direction the air flows over the car when driving


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have bought one and will give it a go on my wife's black Golf. This will show up swirls if anything will.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I must admit I'm going to have to try one of these, currently I use 3 sheepskin wash mitts per car/job, not really and issue as I have over 20 now, but with the weather changes drying could be an issue.

The reason I use three is I have run a nit comb through a mitt after just doing the roof, bonnet and boot lid on a car that I pre washed and the amount of dirt that was taken from the mitt was amazing, I've also done the same on a mitt thats been soaked and rinsed in APC, then through the washing machine and dried only to find dirt still in the fibres, not much but it wasn't totally clean.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

david g said:


> http://autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/79542-milestone-my-original-shmitt-hits-100th-vehicle.html?highlight=shmitt


good to see that even after 100 washes the glue is still completely intact, i thought the yellow bit would become unstuck from the the white part after some time, but apparently not.


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

WOW! My friends on the other side of the pond are certainly skeptical. I understand that change is difficult, but truthfully, this is a major step forward. Some of the comments we are getting are truly amazing. For instance here are some quotes and the link to the whole posts.

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3040&highlight=shmitt

("It's unlike anything ever made for car washing, and it is the biggest invention regarding carwash since they invented water..........eh, almost")

("Don't fear the unknown! Remember people once thought the world was flat too. I've used my ShMitts dozens of times with no evidence what so ever of marring. The humps on the surface knock the dirt off the paint and into the valleys of the ShMitt where the wash solution carries it away.")

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2573&highlight=shmitt

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2288&highlight=shmitt

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2061&highlight=shmitt

Guys, really, we are pros. We make some of the best buffing pads in the world to polish all scratches out of paint. We know paint, buffing, and especially FOAM. Believe me, we did months of testing on all paints, after they were expertly polished free of all scratches and the ShMiTT does not scratch paint AT ALL. But the lambs and sheepskin mitts TOTALLY DO. They trap dirt in the hairs which quickly lay down when wet and drag all kinds of dirt across the finish. The fear that this new wash mitt will scratch paint is just a mental perception, and once you overcome that you will be using the best wash mitt you ever used. No one who has used it has had anything but RAVE reviews. Many people who have not, have plenty of bad things to say. We say, try it first, then make all the comments you want.

Best regards,

Aaron Krause (President & CEO)
Dedication To Detail, Inc.
777 Henderson Blvd. 
Suites # 1 & 2
Folcroft, PA 19032
---------------------------------------
 Phone: (610) 583-4883
 Fax: (610) 583-4885
 Email: [email protected]
Website: www.edgepads.com


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> When you're washing your car you should wash it in the direction the air flows over the car when driving


smart ass!!! 

I had actually already washed and rinsed the car, but re-did the front to take a pic.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Aaron  

Thanks for the input I am sure the guys on here appreciate your wise words (thanks for the links too)

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I would just add that I have some second hand lambswool washmitts for sale.... One careful owner and full service history....

Johnny


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

OK I am feeling more confident about using my Schmitt now :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Because of the lack of saggy wet mitt syndrome you can actually wear two and increase your bucket to car wash efficiency !

I did find lots of low flying planes coming my way on Sunday though! (think landing team pads)


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

i have never inflicted any swirls or scratches using a lambswool wash mitt but have using a sponge. if used carefully a lambswool will never inflict any damage into your paint but if you catch some grit on your first pass with any kind of sponge your gonna scratch it. as the old saying goes why fix something if it aint broke.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

pcc said:


> i have never inflicted any swirls or scratches using a lambswool wash mitt but have using a sponge. if used carefully a lambswool will never inflict any damage into your paint but if you catch some grit on your first pass with any kind of sponge your gonna scratch it. as the old saying goes why fix something if it aint broke.


Agreed but if it aint broke but if there maybe something better why not,

think digital TV, nothing wrong with analogue but digital is even better.

I have only just started using the ShMitt and will be the first to report if it inflects any damage to the paint work i have been lovingly looking after.

I agree the Microfibre mitt is better than a sponge and a lambs wool mitt is better than a microfibre one. But am still looking for something better than the lambswool mitt.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Along the lines of what pcc said, I think alot of the whether one product is more likely to swirl over another is depend on your wash technique on the whole. 

If there is still alot of grit present on your bodywork when you place your mitt on it, be it lambswool or foam, you still have the chance of inflicting swirls.

It would be interesting to see what level of dirt etc was present on bodywork during the testing of the Shmitt though?!

Also - I think people can rationalise the claims that lambswool mitts draw the dirt away from the bodywork and into the pile, but are struggling to get thier heads around exactly how it is achieved with the ShMitt?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

pcc said:


> i have never inflicted any swirls or scratches using a lambswool wash mitt but have using a sponge. if used carefully a lambswool will never inflict any damage into your paint but if you catch some grit on your first pass with any kind of sponge your gonna scratch it. as the old saying goes why fix something if it aint broke.


Evolution?


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

Two important distinctions.
1. ShMiTT is not a sponge. It is made from the absolute softest foam specially formulated for high speed and DA buffing to create a flawless finish. It is not a cheap sponge with large and random holes. It is manufactured with very tight tollerances, from super high quality virgin polyester urethane super soft foam. It is so soft that it does not press dirt into the finish and the holes are so small that it sheds dirt from its surface.

2.The ShMiTT is not a flat face foam sponge that would trap dirt. The surface of the ShMiTT is a convoluted waffle type texture that allows the dirt to be agitated free from the car surface by the soft bumps( like pile if you will), where it is pushed into the valleys and drained from the mitt with the soap which is now encapsulating the dirt particles.

Now those that say you don't scratch with lambswool, please clarify if you would use the same mitt to wash 50 dirty cars, or if that mitt would not be your first choice after washing 50 times with the same mitt. The ShMiTT never changes texture, and never holds dirt so even after 100 washes which has already been done tested and proven in the field by professional detailers it did not cause even one scratch!

http://www.detailcity.org/forums/de...mitt-hits-100th-vehicle.html?highlight=shmitt

Again, all I am asking is that people judge this product after use, not just useless speculation.

Thanks for listening,

Aaron Krause (President & CEO)
Dedication To Detail, Inc.
777 Henderson Blvd. 
Suites # 1 & 2
Folcroft, PA 19032
---------------------------------------
 Phone: (610) 583-4883
 Fax: (610) 583-4885
 Email: [email protected]
Website: www.edgepads.com


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rinko said:


> Along the lines of what pcc said, I think alot of the whether one product is more likely to swirl over another is depend on your wash technique on the whole.
> 
> If there is still alot of grit present on your bodywork when you place your mitt on it, be it lambswool or foam, you still have the chance of inflicting swirls.
> 
> ...


See Refined Reflections comments below about them KEEPING the dirt in them even after they have been washed... Because of the way the ScMITT is made you will see dirt and its a lot easier to clean too.....



Refined Reflections said:


> I must admit I'm going to have to try one of these, currently I use 3 sheepskin wash mitts per car/job, not really and issue as I have over 20 now, but with the weather changes drying could be an issue.
> 
> The reason I use three is I have run a nit comb through a mitt after just doing the roof, bonnet and boot lid on a car that I pre washed and the amount of dirt that was taken from the mitt was amazing, I've also done the same on a mitt thats been soaked and rinsed in APC, then through the washing machine and dried only to find dirt still in the fibres, not much but it wasn't totally clean.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm probably ordering some bits from C&S tomorrow and I think I shall give one of these a try.

I guess Edge says it all, it's getting over the mental reservations and realizing they (I hope to god! ) didn't just cut out a circle of foam and it's been tested and tested etc.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I thought I'd better find out for myself, so I've just placed an order with David for a wash Shmitt and a wheel Shmitt


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> See Refined Reflections comments below about them KEEPING the dirt in them even after they have been washed... Because of the way the ScMITT is made you will see dirt and its a lot easier to clean too.....


Yes, I had seen that comment and taken it on board.

Personally I don't have much of an opinion either way (being a detailing newbie and all), but if several people tell me after using it that product is good and essentially does what it says on the tin then I believe them - much the same way that I took the opinions that sheepskin washmitts were safer than a sponge and bought some.

I value the opinion of product users (especially on here) and so will probably try a ShMitt out once I have worn out my current mitts.

I am genuinely interested to know the limits of both a sheepskin and a ShMitt in terms of the amount of dirt left on a bodywork they can handle without inflicting damage - but I suppose it is a very difficult thing to assess.


----------



## AdamG (Sep 24, 2006)

I popped into C&S earlier to get some bits. Picked up one of these Mitts and it's cool. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

i personally just dont see the advantage over a lambswool and how this would improve the cleaning process. the whole idea of the cleaning process is to remove the dirt without inflicting swirls or scratches and thats it. if we are acheiving this with our current equipment then how are we improving on it and why risk anything else. i guess i should try this product first before making remarks but im just sceptical. i hope im wrong and you guys that have bought one love it. i guess then ill eat my words.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

how much are these then guys , excuse me not reading all the thread


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

£8.95 each :thumb:


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

pcc said:


> i personally just dont see the advantage over a lambswool and how this would improve the cleaning process. the whole idea of the cleaning process is to remove the dirt without inflicting swirls or scratches and thats it. if we are acheiving this with our current equipment then how are we improving on it and why risk anything else. i guess i should try this product first before making remarks but im just sceptical. i hope im wrong and you guys that have bought one love it. i guess then ill eat my words.


Respectfully, I will disagree. We do not think that the current equipment is working just fine. We have found many limitations and some actual dangers with the current process and products which is why we created the ShMiTT. We have listed them on our site under compare.

http://www.edgepads.com/compare.html

Remember that spun wool fibers are what we use to make our heaviest cutting wool pads. Washing with a lambswool mitt actually twists the fibers until you have a totally dreadlocked pad, or in otherwords a cutting wool pad, except this one is also embeded with lots of grit entagled in those twisted fibers. When wet, they lay down just like your hair and have little pile to prevent scratches, but bring that grit right to the surface. They are sloppy to wear and feel like a wet moldy bag that takes alot of time to dry and shrinks and feels like cardboard when dry. Many people either don't wear them on their hands and drop them, or they actually are so sloppy on the hand that they just fall off and on the ground which should be the last time you ever use it, but many people just try to wash them out by actually driving the dirt deeper into the entagled fiber mess. The texture changes with each wash, and fibers rip out all over the car on emblems and washers. It is because of all these real life issues that we created the ShMiTT. Some people keep saying if it aint broke, but we think it seriously needs to be improved. Lets just say a few years ago everyone was using terry towels to dry and wipe polish off the car. Then we were told to use something softer like cotton from a baby diaper. Who would have thought the microfiber would be the best thing, but it sure is!! Let's embrace change, and innovation. If it does not work and its a bad hyped product, fine, then I will eat my words and quite alot of money on research and development as well, but if it does work, just think about what you would be missing?:thumb:


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Just purchased two, thought it better to try them and see for myself if they are any good, than doubt and not know either way. They might be a very good product, after searching haven't found a bad test/review, apart from people who haven't used it? . If MrOpolis and David have tested them loads and are preferring them over a mitt and getting no marring, I'll take their opinions in to consideration and give it a try. If I notice swirls/marring I'll just stop using it and go back to mitts, it'll be at worst nothing a bit of light polishing won't sort out. For the sake of £9, Worth a go IMO.

I'm also a bit of a muppet for trying anything new! but I think that goes for a lot of the detailing community.  :thumb:


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

Roo said:


> Just purchased two, thought it better to try them and see for myself if they are any good, than doubt and not know either way. They might be a very good product, after searching haven't found a bad test/review, apart from people who haven't used it? . If MrOpolis and David have tested them loads and are preferring them over a mitt and getting no marring, I'll take their opinions in to consideration and give it a try. If I notice swirls/marring I'll just stop using it and go back to mitts, it'll be at worst nothing a bit of light polishing won't sort out. For the sake of £9, Worth a go IMO.
> 
> I'm also a bit of a muppet for trying anything new! but I think that goes for a lot of the detailing community.  :thumb:


Can't wait to hear another happy ShMiTT users comments and reivew. Make sure to post them shortly after you use it!:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm really liking the look of these the more this thread goes on, i'll definetly buy some after chrimbo:thumb:

For me this sells it:










Whenever i've used a mitt it malts


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

ShMITT turned up today (thanks C&S!) with a bunch of Einszett stuff.

No comment on how effective it is, hoping to get chance this weekend, but it is smaller than I thought - perhaps all the people in the photos I've seen have small hands?


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine turned up today as well, white/yellow and black (thanks David). Strangely enough it was larger than I thought, although I can only just manage to squeeze may hand into it & I reckon I've got small hands.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

OK well if the weather holds up I'll wash the car later and try this out.

Have to say I'm very paranoid as it's brand new paint.

So, is there any special knack/technique with the shMITT or just dunk and wash and rinse?


----------

